# Womens Plus Size Biking Clothing



## Turdus philomelos (11 May 2009)

Does anyone out there know where I can buy size 20+ bike clothing. 
So far I've only managed to find this company in the US http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/ that does Plus Women Cycle clothing.
I love cycling and would love to have cloths specific to my hobby.
Maybe seeing my touche in lycra will encourage drivers to give me space when overtaking!


----------



## rich p (11 May 2009)

I think Corinne Dennis does stuff like that according to my good ladywife

http://www.corinnedennis.co.uk/


----------



## Turdus philomelos (11 May 2009)

Thanks for your wifes suggestion but the size chart on the site shows there size 20 might be a bit snugg for my curves


----------



## marooncat (11 May 2009)

Corinne Dennis are the only uk based place I have found who do anything bigger than size 14/16...

It might be worth dropping her an email re the sizing as I found her really helpfull when I had a query earlier in the year


----------



## jimboalee (12 May 2009)

Remember a UK size 20 is a US size 18.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 May 2009)

Would this be any good?

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=C6052

Descente mens jerseys are sized on the large side - and a tenner is a bargain for merino.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (12 May 2009)

I like the top John the Monkey, but merino wool! Then noticed the chest size - too small I'm afraid.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 May 2009)

THe US company "Terry" do a Plus range.

Email them for exact sizing.


----------



## twosquarewheels (12 May 2009)

Aldi gents xl fits me a treat, Nike mens running tights, Decathlon mens stuff.

Unfortunately until we are not classed as atheletes at size 16+.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (13 May 2009)

I tried the Aldi cycle jackets in Aldi Twosquarewheels unfortuately when I tried to zip up the jacket up my eyes popped! I love the shirts on ttp://www.aerotechdesigns.com/ but it will cost in the region of a £117 for a cycle top and shorts. Is that a fair price?


----------



## marooncat (13 May 2009)

I have just got a pair of the Aldi men's shorts as I was not wanting to pay £40 for the Corinne Dennis shorts and they seem to be fine. Not to tight on my bum or thighs which is what was worrying me.

nb, these are worn under my tracksuit, there are some sights I would not subject the human race to and me in a pair of lycra shorts is one of them .


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 May 2009)

I was in Millets yesterday helping my husband to buy some trousers and noticed that their men's walking tops looked rather like cycling tops to me. They seem to go up to large sizes, although the cut might not be so flattering on a woman (no scoop/v neck). However I reckon you might have some success with those if you're looking for tops.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (13 May 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. I really appreciate you have all taken the time to reply to my thread. But the crux of the matter is.... yes I've got a big belly, size 22 and I hate anything emphasing it so I would need XXXL.


----------



## soulful dog (13 May 2009)

Cunobelin's link looks to be the best option for proper plus sizes, but pretty expensive. Perhaps trying some of the gents XXL clothes might be the cheapest option? If not from somewhere like Aldi/Lidl, give places like Chain Reaction Cycles, Wiggle, Evans etc a try to see if there is anything you wear from the gents range.


----------



## peggyarchambault (29 May 2009)

Please take a look at LILA+ www.lilaplus.com

This is an online shop for plus size active wear. We have quite a bit of cycling apparel for the plus sized woman.

Thanks.


----------



## techgirl (30 May 2009)

http://www.minx-girl.com/products.cfm?cfid=2818284&cftoken=14991793&catID=126
does plus sizes. 

I was having issues trying to find decent shorts to fit my um.. shall we say sporty thighs and Debbie was good enough to keep sending shorts out and letting me return them.


----------



## AliceTara (19 Aug 2009)

Ooh, I love Minx Girl. I'm an 18-20 and I'm big around the middle. I do really struggle to find comfortable kit. I have some decent kit to run in from TK Maxx. I looked for Terry kit and there is also Eve Activewear - http://www.eveactivewear.co.uk they've got some of the Terry plus size tops and shorts.


----------

